# Winterization



## Boris (Nov 20, 2018)

I live in the Pacific NW and keep my motorbikes garaged all year. Moisture in the garage doesn't seem to be too extreme.

QUESTION: I drained my motorbikes gas tanks for the winter this year because the gas was truly old. I'm going to leave them empty, but want to make sure the insides don't rust.
A fellow CABER suggested that I use a fogging oil inside my tanks to help prevent rusting. I took his advice and bought some STA-BIL fogging oil.
Before I proceed, I wanted to see if anyone else here has tried this rust preventative method, and if so, were they satisfied with the results?  

NOTE: I will probably leave the tanks full next year and just store with some STA-BIL gasoline additive.


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2018)

I keep all my tanks topped off. I add some of this stuff to the gas, run the engine for a little while and then shut off the gas till the carburetor is drained and the engine stalls out.


----------



## Boris (Nov 20, 2018)

catfish said:


> I keep all my tanks topped off. I add some of this stuff to the gas, run the engine for a little while and then shut off the gas till the carburetor is drained and the engine stalls out.
> 
> View attachment 905314



Thanks. Next year perhaps. But this year no. I'm recovering from a recent surgery and really don't want to strain myself trying to get these bikes started. That's why I'm going this route, and was wondering if any others have used fogging oil in their gas tanks.
I hadn't started my bikes in over a year and my gas was pretty old w/o any treatment for stabilization. So it needed to be removed NOW!


----------



## vincev (Nov 21, 2018)

SEA Foam cleans the innards real well.I use it on cars along with Sta Bil. I use Sat Bil for winter.


----------

